# Powerhead?



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

So i am thinking about adding a powerhead to my 55gal wit 2 4 inch reds. any sugestion on what powerhead would be best?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Hydor Koralia 3 or 4


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

hk 3


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

K3-4 or a maxijet 1200


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

And a bigger tank







that 12" width isn't going to work for much longer.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd recommend not running it all the time.
Definitely off at night... they have to be able to sleep.

My favorite way to do powerheads is to hook them up to a timer so that they come on for a couple/few hours per day.


----------



## Talonfal (Jul 17, 2010)

what really is the point of a power head? i just bought a bigger tank and the guy who sold it to me gave me all his aquarium stuff and that included 2 small power heads. Im just wondering if i should use them and why.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> I'd recommend not running it all the time.
> Definitely off at night... they have to be able to sleep.
> 
> My favorite way to do powerheads is to hook them up to a timer so that they come on for a couple/few hours per day.


I wouldnt do this unless you have a wave maker designed powerhead as from what i have heard people who turn their powerheads on and off regularly burn out the motor quiker.

Talon,

Benifits of a powerhead:

-gives the fish exercise swimming in currentvs stagnent water
- circulates the water and oxygenates it
-blows around debris giving the filter a better chance of getting it

It depends what you mean by small powerheads. If they are greatly underrated for the tank size I wouldn't bother as they won't do much,


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> And a bigger tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ I agree with both of these guys ^^^^^^


----------

